# a few of my boxes



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

invalid link


----------



## wengeasley (Jun 25, 2013)

View attachment 7387


----------



## wengeasley (Jun 25, 2013)

sorry I will post more later....


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful box Wen, sorry bout the eyelid......lol, been there.......hope the goldenrod keeps rocking, they bringin in a whitish light grey now too, wondering if its soybean. :scratch:


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## wengeasley (Jun 25, 2013)

View attachment 7391
View attachment 7391


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

Good Job on the boxes.
John
www.poorvalleybeefarm.com


----------



## wengeasley (Jun 25, 2013)

View attachment 7394


----------



## wengeasley (Jun 25, 2013)

View attachment 7395


----------



## wengeasley (Jun 25, 2013)

View attachment 7396


----------



## wengeasley (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone. ..I have too much free time lol


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow Wendy, you are quite the artist. very nice work. and yes, you must have too much time on your hands..........:lpf: keep it up. G


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

Those will be the hippy-est bees ever. I like it. Cool boxes!


----------



## wengeasley (Jun 25, 2013)

lol and I didn't even show my "hippie chick" one


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

Hope your bees turn out as nice as your boxes.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

You could start a side business with those boxes. If I had artsy ability I'd do the same. I like them!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Very nice.
You could sell those.
It would be a great way to get newbees interested.


----------



## wengeasley (Jun 25, 2013)

O I wish there was money in painting boxes...Id be happy as a BEE!


----------



## Yvesrow1 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have 10 boxes going out to a local daycare centre in the 3-5 year old age group...  i'm curious to see what i'm going to get back... hopefully the class instructors help along :lpf:


----------

